# Warp9 motor mounting from the endplate. OK or not?



## DanGT86 (Jan 1, 2011)

I was thinking of redesigning the motor mounts on an aveo I just bought that has a warp9 motor in it. 

Can the endplate on the non transmission drive side of the motor be used as a motor mounting point? 

Right now it has a clamp type mount around the motor body about centered along the length. I could keep that but wanted to add one on the end plate if it is strong enough.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2011)

Yes. A round clamp is good but you can build and use that end. Mostly it just depends upon your situation. Some use the clamp just fine while others use a mount. I have a mount on my Warp Impulse on the com end. Works perfect. I can get you a good image when I get some good light to take some pictures. I don't get home until after dark so I can't do any picture taking until my day off or when summer arrives. I will take some pictures of the mount now that all the lead batteries are out of the front. 

Pete


----------



## DanGT86 (Jan 1, 2011)

Thats good to know. 

I just bought this car and Im trying to figure out how everything is mounted without taking it all apart. Too busy driving it. Right now the transaxle is mounted in 2 places and the motor is mounted via clamp to the battery tray. The Batt tray is then mounted to the other side of the car where the ICE mount was. It kinda seems like the motor and batt tray form a bridge from trans to the unibody. I don't really feel super confident in it but I tend to overbuild everything. 

I was going to mill a front plate for the serpentine system and thought it would be good to add a mount.

Pics would be great. 
Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2011)

Do you have some photos? Put up your car in the garage if you can. We all love photos here. At least I do.

Pete


----------



## DanGT86 (Jan 1, 2011)

I have not taken any myself but if you go to the garage and search for aveo its the only one that comes up. It belonged to mrcshbs on this forum. I plan on taking lots of pics when I start changing things. Cold kinda has me in the house right now.


----------

